
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (May 2016) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
nraynaud
15years in software development, veering towards hardware.

currently looking for CTO/product manager positions, I do a bit of mechanics
and electronics too. I generally start projects very early and hire the
development team.

    
    
        Location:Montpellier France (but I want to move)
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes, absolutely! US or Canada (I need a visa)
        Technologies: JS, python, C, a bit of everything until we can hire real developers.
        Résumé/CV: https://github.com/nraynaud/webgcode https://fr.linkedin.com/in/nicolasraynaud
        Email:nraynaud@gmail.com
    

The ideal position would be creating a team at a young startup involving
software and hardware somewhere in the US or Canada.

I have a demo of a personal project here (milling machine controller):
[http://nraynaud.github.io/webgcode/webapp/visucamTest.html#](http://nraynaud.github.io/webgcode/webapp/visucamTest.html#)

[https://github.com/nraynaud/webgcode](https://github.com/nraynaud/webgcode)

------
antoniodeluca
Location: Napoli, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Adobe Suite, HTML, CSS, SASS, Bootstrap, JavaScript, jQuery,
React.js, PHP/MySql.

Résumé/CV:
[https://it.linkedin.com/in/antoniogaetanodeluca](https://it.linkedin.com/in/antoniogaetanodeluca)

Email: antoniogaetanodeluca@gmail.com

Front End Developer focusing on User Interfaces and Experiences. I focus on
designing and coding projects starting from mobile experience ( smartphone and
tablet ) up to the desktop one ( desktop computer ) testing sites or web
applications on different browsers and devices both on iOS and Apple, Linux
like and Microsoft environments. I organize the whole startup workflow from
local dev environment up to the Cloud VPS' by way of GIT and Deploy
technologies. I start a project from wireframes, designing or slicing layouts
with Adobe Suite and developing in Wordpress, eCommerce platforms like Magento
or other Custom CMS’.

------
jakebasile
Location: Austin, Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (I'd prefer to stay in Austin, though)

Technologies: Python, Go (golang), Clojure, some Java

Resume: [https://goo.gl/YK0sSR](https://goo.gl/YK0sSR) (PDF);
[https://linkedin.com/in/jakebasile](https://linkedin.com/in/jakebasile)

Email: jake at jakebasile dotcom

Over my seven year career I've worked on a number of platforms in both an
individual contributor and architect/team lead role. I concentrate on the back
end, designing and writing APIs and integrations with other systems. I'm a
experienced and capable engineer with a track record of getting things done.

------
jakewilson780
Location: Maryland/US

Remote: Not Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C#, JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-LK5icS23TuRkhWd1BIc0pfUm...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-LK5icS23TuRkhWd1BIc0pfUmM)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jacob-
wilson-21684668](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jacob-wilson-21684668)

Email: jakewilson780@gmail.com

About to graduate from a Masters program in CS, Physics BS. I want to work for
a company at an entry level to get used to their stack and way of doing
things. I like the MEAN stack! I am especially interested in work in NYC/SF/DC

------
robyb
Location: Italy Remote: Yes ! Willing to relocate: Yes ! European territory
Technologies: MVC, OOP, Python language, Android, git, PHP, Java Rèsumè/CV:
[https://it.linkedin.com/in/robyb](https://it.linkedin.com/in/robyb) Email:
roberta DOT btt AT gmail DOT com

I strongly prefer working on back-end, develop API, use DAO and ORM classes,
develop data layer, business logic. I also like Android world !

10 years of experience as a Developer, using many languages and platforms. I
love my job, I love find solutions, and also find problems !

Send me an e-mail, even if it is just to say hello :D

------
SJMosley
Name: Samuel Mosley

Location: Orlando, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Unity

Resume/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/sjmosley

Email: samueljmosley@gmail.com

Currently looking to transition into product or project management positions.
I have experience as a designer and programmer, I have managed teams of senior
designers and programmers as a junior employee. Focusing on this since I enjoy
working with people over more than isolated work. I am very interested in
working with a startup.

Top cities for relocation: Portland, Seattle, Denver.

Please do not hesitate to contact me for networking either. I love meeting new
people.

------
lewisl9029
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React, React Native, Redux, Clojure, ClojureScript,
Om, Reagent

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lewisl9029](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lewisl9029)

GitHub: [https://github.com/lewisl9029](https://github.com/lewisl9029)

Email: work at lewisl dot net

I'm Lewis Liu, an experienced Front-End Developer and recent University of
Waterloo Computer Engineering graduate, currently looking for full time
employment.

My latest major project was Toc Messenger ([http://toc.im](http://toc.im)): an
open-source distributed messaging app with support for user data
synchronization across multiple devices. Built with Ionic, Angular and
Cordova.

You can also find a few other smaller Redux and vanilla JS projects in my
public GitHub profile. I'm also working on a Redux + React Native project in
my spare time that isn't ready to be made public yet.

If you have any openings for a ClojureScript Frontend project (i.e. Om or
Reagent), or a React project that makes heavy use of functional techniques and
immutable data (i.e. Redux + ImmutableJS/Mori), I'd love to hear about them.

Feel free to take a look at my LinkedIn profile for my full work history, and
my GitHub profile for some of my other open source contributions.

------
yanganif
Location: New York City, NY | Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaSript, React, Angular, Node.js, TDD, Unit Testing, Git,
HTML, ES6, CSS, AJAX, RESTful APIs, MongoDB, NPM, SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL), D3,
Mithril, Mocha/Chai, jQuery, Bootstrap, Backbone.js, Webpack, Grunt, Babel

Github: [https://github.com/Yangani](https://github.com/Yangani)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy)

Portfolio: [http://www.festus.me](http://www.festus.me)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/lmtv8a7rjzy8iv0/Festus_Kiprop_Resu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/lmtv8a7rjzy8iv0/Festus_Kiprop_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Blog: [https://medium.com/@yanganif](https://medium.com/@yanganif)

Email: fyangani@gmail.com

I'm a Full Stack JavaScript Engineer experienced with modern stacks including:
React, Angular, Node, Express, MongoDB, and PostgreSQL. ]I've built entire web
apps from front-end to back-end and everything in between. I have a passion
for creating beautiful, intuitive interfaces with clean, well-structured back-
ends.

------
sc00ty
Location: Manchester, New Hampshire

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Android (Java), HTML/CSS/JS

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HhizqOtHsBYJM3zgJGXKjklF...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HhizqOtHsBYJM3zgJGXKjklFnT2T5999tQxX-
EW5ti4/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: scott at adie.io

I'm Scott, I've been working in the medical device field for a few years now
but looking to potentially shift into some sort of full stack / backend /
android position. Python is what I'm most proficient in and what I've used to
build out my web apps, but I love exploring new technologies and languages. I
have an Android application that has been a success and sees over 2000 monthly
active users. It's given me a chance to be customer facing and coordinate with
beta testers and customer support.

I'm willing to learn whatever technology is right for the job, simply because
I love learning and want to find a place that encourages that. Ideally I'm
looking for somewhere local to me or a remote position.

If you're reading this and you want to know more, have any questions, or just
want to say hi, feel free to send me an email. I'll definitely get back to
you!

------
neopallium

      Name: Robert G. Jakabosky
      Location: Guangzhou, China
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: C/C++, Java, Lua, Node.js, Javascript/HTML/CSS,
        MySQL/Postgres/MongoDB, JIT/Compilers, FIX protocol, ZeroMQ,
        FreeSwitch/Asterisk, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://cn.linkedin.com/in/neopallium
      Other profiles: https://github.com/Neopallium,
        http://stackoverflow.com/cv/neopallium-34934
      Email: rjakabosky@sharedrealm.com
      Wechat: robert2051
    

Full-stack developer. Worked with stock market datafeeds (BridgeFeed,FIX,Activ
Financial) for about 7 years. IVRS/VOIP using FreeSwitch/Asterisk. Implemented
a JIT/static compiler for Lua [0][1].

I am a Canadian who moved to China about 3 years ago. Anyone else around
Guangzhou/Shenzhen/Hong Kong? I am interested in meeting others around here.

0\. [https://github.com/Neopallium/llvm-
lua](https://github.com/Neopallium/llvm-lua)

1\. [https://github.com/Neopallium/slua](https://github.com/Neopallium/slua)

------
jakevoytko

       Location: NYC
       Remote: No
       Willing to relocate: No
       Email: jakevoytko@gmail.com
    

__* Technologies

Golang, Javascript, Java, shell scripting. Too much random experience with OSS
libraries and programs to list them. Experience designing collaborative
features using operational transforms.

 __* Resume:

\- 2016 Jan-Apr: Tried bootstrapping interviewing startup. Didn't look
promising, so I'm back on the job market.

\- 2010-2015: Google Inc. Worked on Docs. Designed and built features on the
front end with teams, but I also did significant work on the server backend.
Notable projects include Suggest Changes and Offline, both of which launched
at Google I/O.

\- 2008-2010: Sarnoff Corporation. Worked as a systems engineer at a computer
vision research lab. Integration code for small hardware units (PTU, cameras,
robots), and also lots of system design work.

 __* Quotes

"Jake has a good sense for design that is grounded in pragmatism. This allows
him to produce designs that are scalable and maintainable, but that can also
be delivered within reasonable time frames. He [...] helped offset my tendency
to overdesign."

"While working together with him on [large project] I was able to trust that
he was going to follow through with any requests or open questions with no
supervision."

"Jake’s a great subject matter expert for many areas of the system. Even after
the initial implementation work of [project], I would still consult him when
touching [it] months later. I really appreciated his advice and insight when I
consulted him."

------
vonmoltke

      Location: Dallas, TX
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, inside the US
        (prefer Texas, DC metro, Boston metro, Seattle metro, or Pittsburgh)
        (I really *don't* like California, but will move there for the right price)
      Technologies: C, Java, Python, AngularJS, Matlab, Fortran
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/waynekrug (can provide PDF on request)
      Email: wmkrug+hn@gmail.com
    

I'm an EE who wants back in to the embedded world. I have been out of it for
four years, but have kept myself current and feel like I could jump back in to
my previous job (or similar) with no retooling period. I would take anything
in the embedded space, but I really want something in signal processing or
aerospace that does not involve working for the DOD. I am willing to take a
demotion to get the position I want; i.e., I don't expect to be paid like a
14-year veteran.

I am also interested in enterprise backend type work, particularly Hadoop,
Solr, and similar clustering technologies. I will only consider those types of
positions in DFW or DC, though.

------
alexintosh

      Location: Amsterdam
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes please
      Technologies: Full stack, php, angular js, ionic, cordova, react, [No]Sql, laravel.
      Résumé/CV:https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qUPNWZuvbmxXI-D0irnguW-pQI9NDgjVGphbvLActMg/edit?usp=sharing
      Github: https://github.com/Alexintosh
      Email: alessio.d [at] gmail [dot] com

------
hiby007
SEEKING WORK: Remote/Rajkot, India

Has experience building platform for:

## Zidisha Inc. (Y-Combinator - 2014 startup)
[[https://www.zidisha.org/](https://www.zidisha.org/)] ## GridPlay
[[http://gridplay.com/](http://gridplay.com/)] ## AllEvents
[[https://www.allevents.in](https://www.allevents.in)] ## RedditPoll
[redditpoll.com] & more ...

Credits on [http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-
new-...](http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-new-zidisha/)

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Language: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git

Frameworks: Laravel, AngularJs, Twitter-Bootstrap, Slim, ReactJS, React-Native

Tools: PHPStorm, SublimeText, Vagrant, Navicat

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bhargav@levaral.com

------
formula_ninguna
Location: currently in SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore)

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Clojure, C#, Haskell; /secondary/
Perl 6, Java, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DQ5i1I2CQMn0RVLktwFKb8XE...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DQ5i1I2CQMn0RVLktwFKb8XEMt-
cyd9F_j9gQ1Ceuok)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (atttt) gmail

============================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years.

In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine learning,
etc and it's become one more area I'm interested in.

I'm up for freelance (preferably, big and long-term contracts) jobs as well as
remote ones.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts)

Blog: [http://alexmaslakov.com](http://alexmaslakov.com)

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
robertarandazzo
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: php, python, javascript, nodejs, coffeescript, angularjs,
jquery, bootstrap, APIs, docker

Resumè/CV:
[https://it.linkedin.com/in/robertarandazzo](https://it.linkedin.com/in/robertarandazzo)

GitHub Profile: [https://github.com/reverserob](https://github.com/reverserob)

Email: robertarandazzo@outlook.com

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R,
Hadoop, Spark

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit, now pivoted to another product]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I
also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn,
nltk etc.

------
lechuckcaptain
Location: Milan, Italy

Remote: Yes (preferred solution).

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity.

Technologies: C#, Java, Mobile (Android, Windows Phone), Python, C , HL7, TCL,
T-SQL, SQLite

Résumé/CV:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/lechuckcaptain](http://registry.jsonresume.org/lechuckcaptain)

Email: lechuckcaptain at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/lechuckcaptain](https://github.com/lechuckcaptain)

About me: Experienced programmer, passionate about technology and software
development.

I work in a geographically distributed team as a senior developer in the
healthcare business, managing the team for the development of a standard HL7
interface and custom systems integration.

I spend most of my free time as a freelance open source Android developer.

My specialties include: Android and mobile development, Systems integration,
Health information technology

Upon contact, I can make myself available through email, skype, and phone.
Please include a little about the opportunity when making contact. I will
reply in either case.

------
chrispecoraro
Location: Palermo, Italy

Remote: Yes (with experience)

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: Fullstack LAMP/LEMP (Laravel 5.x, Symfony 2.x, Drupal, PHP,
MySQL, etc.)

Resume: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have been building web
applications, and recently remotely, since 1999. The majority of my career has
been full stack web application development in both the United States and also
Europe.

I am the author of Mastering Laravel (Packt) and other peer reviewed
publications, an invited speaker at phpDay, PHP UK, and founder of the Palermo
PHP User Group. I hold a B.S. degree in Computing & Information Science-Saint
Vincent College (Latrobe Pennsylvania). My research work includes biomedical
informatics and machine translation. I contribute to the Glucosio open source
project, a diabetes management app. My native language is English, I speak
fluent Italian, and I regularly travel.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
bepotts
Location: Blacksburg, VA

Remote: Sure, but neither required nor expecting

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++; C; Java; PHP (Laravel); SQL; JavaScript (MEAN stack,
Electron); Ruby (Rails); C#; Python; MATLAB, R, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9dwi99xfv4z58kd/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9dwi99xfv4z58kd/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bepotts@vt.edu

I'm currently a Senior CS and Math major at Virginia Tech but I'm graduating
Spring 2017 due to a double major and a statistics minor, so I'm looking for
an internship or work at a junior level. I'm a honors student and my
experience is mostly in Web Dev with some mobile experience, but I'm willing
to learn and contribute to almost anything. My coursework (aside from the
fundamentals) has revolved around AI, Machine Learning, and data science
courses. Willing to move anywhere in the United States but I'm especially
interested in working in NYC, DC, or the Bay Area.

------
anthnguyen94
Location: Toronto, Canada area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Android, Javascript, Ruby on Rails, Angular, C, C++

Resumé/CV:
[http://anthnguyen.ca/files/ANTHONY%20NGUYEN%20-%20Resume.pdf](http://anthnguyen.ca/files/ANTHONY%20NGUYEN%20-%20Resume.pdf)
[http://github.com/anthonyn60](http://github.com/anthonyn60)
[http://linkedin.com/in/anthonynguyen94](http://linkedin.com/in/anthonynguyen94)

Email: 11akhn[at]queensu.ca

I finish university December 2016 (studying Computer Engineering + Econ) and
am looking for developer and PM roles. I have previous internship and project
experience doing mobile and web applications. I also particularly enjoyed
learning about neural networks. Looking forward to joining a company that'll
let me learn continuously, shoot me a message if you think there's a fit!

Also check out my side project: syntaxdb.com

------
genericone
Location: San Francisco and S.F Peninsula / Bay Area

Remote: Willing, Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, SolveSpace, Mechanisms, "Soft-PLC"-Style programming,
.NET, C#, Java, Visual Basic, Xamarin, MATLAB, Android, Kawasaki Robotics,
Semiconductors, CAD.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0K7a02_S9mxdzVDRldkaTRHbW...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0K7a02_S9mxdzVDRldkaTRHbWM),
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/proericchan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/proericchan)

Email: pro.eric.chan@gmail.com

I'm currently a Robotics Engineer at Kawasaki Robotics handling the
programming for robots used by the semiconductor industry. These are robots
that handle millions of dollars worth of products each day, and I work with
the customers and our engineering teams to ensure that their behaviors are
correct, that they operate reliably, and ensure they run as fast as possible.

------
bendyorke
About me:

\- Full stack developer, with a penchant for the front-end. I have experience
working as a back-end, full-stack, and front-end engineer, and can hop into
most any tech stack. I have the most experience with JavaScript based
applications, although I've been working a lot with Clojure, and have
previously used Ruby, Python, & PHP.

\- React.js expert. I've been using React.js professionally for 2 years now,
and have scaled multiple codebases to considerable size. Not sure what to look
out for? Intrigued in using React/React Native? Shoot me an email!

\- Curious developer. I love new challenges, new technologies, and new ways to
approach things. If you think you've got something interesting, I'd love to
hear about it. :)

    
    
      Location: Austin, TX | Amsterdam, NL
      Remote: Only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript (React, Node) | Clojure | Ruby (Sinatra, Rails)
      Résumé/CV: bendyorke.com
      Email: bendyorke at gmail

------
pinewurst
Location: Seattle, Washington

Remote: Yes, please!

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, still an expert C programmer however uncool that seems
to be, Linux, storage of all misbegotten varieties, HPC

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: bellwether10@gmail.com

Me: Most recently storage and analytics solutions architecture. Very eclectic
background - lots of deep, complex software mostly in network and systems
management with earlier experience in AI, OO systems and even the games
business (in some kind of fever dream). I've been the manager/responsible-
person-in-charge of mission critical systems and know well what that weight
feels like. I've more recently been doing more customer/field facing work,
writing/speaking/teaching, which I also enjoy - at least for things that I can
believe in. I've also been very happy working remotely for the past five years
and would very much like to keep doing that in a friendly and competent
atmosphere.

------
dennisquicksort
Location: Toronto, ON ( Canada)

Remote: No. (though perfectly willing to work on a trial basis remotely before
relocating.)

Willing to relocate: Yes (US and Canada only - If you are based in US, I will
expect efforts from you to apply for a US visa that leads to a P.R. A TN
permit for Canadians like me can be used as a stop gap measure.)

Technologies: Web, Android(out of touch) and Windows desktop apps. * 15 years
of experience on the web(from frontend to back, though my pref is mostly
backend). See résumé link below for further details.

Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9](http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9)
(downloadable in .doc, github code also available)

Email: dennis_quicksort-1@yahoo.com

* =not that the number of years of experience matters, but 20 somethings shallow 'software-is-my-only-passion' kids are annoying,(I'm fine with the young, wise, humble ones). I prefer working with silver hairs(or ones born with silver hair - like I was :)) who have life/opinions/wisdom beyond software. Take Care.

\---------Ignore below this, these are keywords that should be meaningless to
you-----------

 _ASP.NET, .NET, Java (J2EE ) - Servlets, JSP, JDBC, EJB (Limited Experience),
JavaMail, Junit, ANT, Maven, log4j, SQL, T-SQL, PL /SQL, stored procedures,
cron jobs, LINQ, HTML, HTML5, DHTML, XHTML, ASP, PHP, C#, XML, SOAP, Web
Services, WSDL, CXF, Axis, XPath, XSLT, AJAX, VB6, Windows Forms, Crystal
Reports, JavaScript, CSS, CSS3, ActionScript, Flash, Object oriented
programming, Optimizeit, javadoc, Popchart Java, VtigerCRM, Smarty, jQuery,
Jquery UI, phpMyAdmin, Visual Studio.Net IDE, Netbeans, Eclipse, VJ++, VSS,
SVN, Dreamweaver, TOAD, Winmerge, Microsoft Visio, Microsoft Project, Mantis,
Java on Android, Android SDK, AVD Manager, Android Emulator, Android Debug
Bridge, Databases – Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL, MS Access, SQLite_

------
etimberg
About me: I'm a strong intermediate developer looking for new challenges. I
have experience with both and JavaScript and C++. I have worked extensively in
a legacy codebase and enjoy cleaning up code and adding test. I am currently a
maintainer of Chart.js, [http://www.chartjs.org/](http://www.chartjs.org/) and
have been responsible for building many of the key features in the new version
2. I would be happy to discuss any opportunities.

Location: Toronto Remote: Would consider but prefer onsite Willing to
relocate: No Technologies: JavaScript, C++ (including Win32) Github:
[https://github.com/etimberg](https://github.com/etimberg)

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/etimberg](https://www.linkedin.com/in/etimberg)

email: evert.timberg at gmail.com

------
VyseofArcadia
Location: Alabama, USA

Remote: Preferably not

Willing to relocate: Yes, please

Technologies: C/C++, Java, Python, Haskell, Linux, MOS 6502 assembly

Resume/CV:
[http://zsarver.github.io/pages/resume.html](http://zsarver.github.io/pages/resume.html)

Email: zack@zacharysarver.net

I'm graduating next weekend with a PhD in mathematics. My research areas are
matrix theory and Lie theory, but the important part of my PhD is that I'm a
quick learner willing to dedicate myself to complex technical problems.

I also hold a bachelor's in computer science and mathematics.

I've done some cool side projects in grad school; my favorite is a little
computer vision project in a hackathon that won our team a cool $1000.
[https://github.com/istoomerscornerbeingrolledrightnow/istoom...](https://github.com/istoomerscornerbeingrolledrightnow/istoomerscornerbeingrolledrightnow.github.io)

------
dazsnow
EMAIL: darryl@yourweb.expert

LOCATION: China (native English speaker)

REMOTE: Yes (3 years fully remote experience)

WILLING TO RELOCATE: Yes, to Singapore, Australia, USA. Visa required. British
citizen.

TECHNOLOGIES:

* Front-end: JavaScript (Angular/React, Flux, ES2015 + Babel), Advanced CSS (BEM/OOCSS/Namespacing/Low-specificity/LESS/SASS/Stylus/Post CSS), Jade, Coffeescript, Typescript

* Workflow: Grunt/Gulp/Webpack/Make/NPM

* Server-side: Node (Express), SQL/NoSQL, PHP, Apache/Nginx.

* Testing: Karma, Jasmine, Mocha

* UI/UX: Living style guides (auto-generated through documentation & build tools), design in the browser

* Other: HTTP/2, AMP, SSL, SSH, Linux, Service worker, agile project management, Git, SVN, Slack, Hipchat, Github, Bitbucket, Jira, Trello, Heroku, Openshift, Digital Ocean, Cloudflare, experience with team management & training

Focus on performance, accessibility, device-agnosticism, scalability, and
machine-readability (SEO). Extremely clean code. Good documentation.

RÉSUMÉ/CV:

[https://yourweb.expert](https://yourweb.expert)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrylsnow](https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrylsnow)

[https://github.com/darryl-snow](https://github.com/darryl-snow)

LOOKING FOR:

Passionate teams I can learn from. Full-time positions. Project Manager roles.
Senior Front-end Developer roles. Opportunities to work on large-scale web
projects, focus long-term on one product, hybrid mobile apps, JavaScript apps,
dashboards, data visualisation.

------
nelonoel
Location: Manila, Philippines

Remote: Yes, Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Reflux, webpack, SCSS, Javascript, UI Design, Sketch

Résumé/CV:
[http://nelonoel.github.io/assets/pdf/cv.pdf](http://nelonoel.github.io/assets/pdf/cv.pdf)

Website: [http://nelonoel.github.io](http://nelonoel.github.io)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/nelonoel](https://linkedin.com/in/nelonoel)

Email: aaronnoeldeleon@gmail.com

I'm a front-end developer and UI designer with 3+ years of experience based in
the Philippines. I've been working with remote agencies and startups from US
and UK for more than a year now; bringing good code and thoughtful design.

I'm actively looking for full-time opportunities. Please don't hesitate to
e-mail me. I'll get back to you within 24 hours.

Visit my website to see some of my works.

------
NotKrisKelly
Location: NYC / Seattle / Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Web/mobile developer with 10+ years experience looking primarily for
contracts. I've worked with 5-person startups and Fortune 500 companies (and
in-between). Most of my experience is web-related (backend and full-stack),
but I'm hoping to do more iOS development in the near future and would prefer
those types of projects.

Location-wise, I'll be in NYC and Seattle this summer and may be able to do an
onsite project in either, though remote / partially-onsite would be best.

Tech: JS (React, Redux, ES6, node.js, etc.), iOS (Swift), Ruby (Rails,
Sinatra), Java, SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL).

Summary: kriskelly.me

Resumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristopherbkelly](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristopherbkelly)

Github: [https://github.com/kriskelly](https://github.com/kriskelly)

Email: kris@kriskelly.me

------
lindarthebard
Location: Sunnyvale, California, USA

Remote: Either way.

Willing to relocate: Negotiable after one year.

Technologies: Pentesting, static code analysis, vulnerability research, web
application testing, C++, JS/jQuery, Python, Linux/Mac, BASh, standard
networking utilities.

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EKn1E4dlRHJiPQvQCqpROGuw...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EKn1E4dlRHJiPQvQCqpROGuwxJMfpWCtiF2MhC5zWLg/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: lindarthebard[at]gmail[dot]com

Lindar K. Greenwood (they/them)

Security Engineer who specialises in whitebox and blackbox application
security testing with experience in protocol discovery, network penetration
tests, static analysis, and once even had to blackbox a production web app.
Experience in teamwork, team leading, report writing, project scoping, and
talking to clients. Avid learner, self teacher, and self starter.

------
koistya
Full-stack web developer since 2001, Microsoft Certified Professional, Windows
Azure Insider, author of Isomorphic Application Development (Packt), React
Starter Kit

    
    
      Location:     Saint Petersburg, Russia (MSK, GMT+3)
      Remote:       Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Azure/DevOps, .NET/C#, MSSQL/Postgres/SQLite, MongoDB,
                    Node.js/JavaScript/Babel, OAuth, Webpack, Sequelize,
                    React/GraphQL, CSS/SCSS, Mocha/Chai, Material Design
      Résumé/CV:    https://www.linkedin.com/in/koistya
      Reviews:      https://www.codementor.io/koistya#/review
      Email:        hello@tarkus.me
    

My recent projects on GitHub:

* [https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-kit](https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-kit) (Node.js, Babel, Webpack, React, GraphQL)

* [https://github.com/kriasoft/babel-starter-kit](https://github.com/kriasoft/babel-starter-kit) (ES2015, JavaScript, Babel, Rollup)

* [https://github.com/membership/membership.db](https://github.com/membership/membership.db) (PostgreSQL, Microsoft SQL Server)

What I can do for you:

* Setup and maintain the base project structure for your web app

* Enforce component-based development approach and progressive enhancement

* Configure cloud-based infrastructure, CI and automated test suites

* Solve problems related to software architecture and scalability

* Conduct code reviews, provide feedback what can be improved on the technical side

...that will save you lots of time and money while your core team can work on
real application features and don't bother about infrastructure and the
groundwork.

------
charliecochrane
Location: California

Remote: Prefer onsite

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Go, Node.js, Docker, Linux

Résumé/CV: [http://www.charlescochrane.com](http://www.charlescochrane.com)
[https://github.com/Charlesworth](https://github.com/Charlesworth)
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/charlescochrane/](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/charlescochrane/)

Email: cochrane26@gmail.com

About me: Backend engineer with one year at Intel and three at IBM. Last year
spent working on IBM's Docker Registry service. Lots of experience working on
PaaS and SaaS, love learning so am happy for something new language or product
wise. UK citizen traveling in US for 6 months (I'm loving it here!), would
need a Visa to work here, flexible schedule so happy to interview and meet the
team.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing apps for phones and tablets. I have
published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app development experience, includes:
product concept development, product design, project planning, research and
development, algorithm development, programming, testing, debugging,
publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
peterswitch
Location: Vidin, Bulgaria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Haskell, Python, Node.js, Clojure, C#, Docker, Puppet,
Frontend

Resume: Worked 2 years for a small company as a .NET web developer and 3 years
as a Node.js web developer, currently freelancing with Go, Node.js and web
frontend technologies

email: blaggg@abv.bg

I am looking for anything Go / Node.js / Python web related

------
mdup
Location: New York City (desired). Paris, France (current)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, to NYC.

Technologies: Machine Learning / Data Science. Python (sklearn), R, C++, Java,
JavaScript, Go, Rust. Also got exposure to Haskell, Scala, Erlang, Clojure;
several {,No}SQL DBs.

Résumé/CV: [http://mdup.fr/cv-classic.pdf](http://mdup.fr/cv-classic.pdf)
[http://mdup.fr/cv-friendly.pdf](http://mdup.fr/cv-friendly.pdf)

Email: marc#mdup,fr

More info: PhD in Machine Learning (time series analysis for gesture
recognition). I have the profile of a good data scientist with excellent
software engineering skills. I can bridge the gap between research scientists
(good POCs but crappy engineering and slow perfs) and software engineers
(write good code but struggle to grasp underlying math).

------
theandrewjames
Location: Orange County, CA.

Remote: Would prefer to work in person but open to the idea.

Willing to relocate: Yes, very willing to relocate out of area or out of
state.

Technologies: Javascript, mongoDB, Express, Node.JS, Angular.JS, jQuery, HTML,
CSS, Bootstrap, Git, gulp.

Résumé:
[https://github.com/theandrewjames](https://github.com/theandrewjames),
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/theandrewjames](https://www.linkedin.com/in/theandrewjames)

Email: theandrewjames@aol.com

I have built a few web apps and am currently finishing up my Business
Management degree and plan to get a Computer Science degree afterwards. I love
working with Node and mongoDB so while I prefer the back end, I would also be
interested in a front end position in order to improve my skills.

------
kylecesmat
Location: Seattle

Remote: Maybe?

Willing to relocate: No, I love it here!

Technologies: React/Redux, Node/Hapi, Electron/React Native/Cordova, some
Python (raspberry pi). Have dabbled with Go, but I really like javascript.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_Vttsdxf2auMEQxWXdTWEpEeDA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_Vttsdxf2auMEQxWXdTWEpEeDA/view?usp=sharing)

Email: kyle@kylecesmat.com

I'm a true designer/FE developer hybrid - I love designing and prototyping
with sketch/framer/invision, and then developing frontend components &
building single-page apps. I've build simple RESTful APIs for personal
projects that include oauth/sql/qless services. I care a lot about UX & perf,
and really want to work on an exciting product.

------
stan_programmer
I'm a polyglot senior software engineer, I enjoy working in .NET the most, but
will work with most anything. Lately I've really taken to building high
performance and cluster based applications in .NET with Akka.NET.

I am currently interested in the field of machine learning, as such I'm
currently in the process of (re)mastering my calculus and taking the Stanford
ML course on Coursera.

\----

Location: NYC & Long Island, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET(Everything)/C#/F#/WebApi/MVC/WPF Akka.Net Node.JS Angular
Typescript/Javascript SqlServer/Postgres/ElasticSearch/MongoDB/Neo4J

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/g6vkolawvxcppwg/Stanley_Goldman_Re...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/g6vkolawvxcppwg/Stanley_Goldman_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: as on Resume

------
notroot
\-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE----- Hash: SHA1

Location: Los Angeles, San Diego, Santa Barbara (moving to CA mid summer)
Remote: OpenToIt Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: python, Mathematica,
JavaScript, go, ruby, julia, C, google, bash (zsh) Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/n91fu9wialf1qud/rigsby_resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/n91fu9wialf1qud/rigsby_resume.pdf)

Email: stephenrigsby at gmail dot com

Have of late been setting up custom server solutions for small clients;
automated systems both numerical and NLP based. For a recent client I worked
with their software and hardware team to expedite development of their "cloud"
data sharing service as well as their pressure sensor algorithms for back
country skiers interested in avalanche risk. Prior to this I worked on a DoD
funded embedded system used in combat theaters, i.e. built and coded systems
that ran in countries I've never been to. Please feel free to contact me if I
may be of help to your team.

...and just in case some nefarious Dropbox/NSA/ISP/coffee shop
hackers/hckrnews are trying to alter my words or document.

sha256sum rigsby_resume.pdf -> output
4f175764d5c646f52cf74dfb7edf4bb250262041acf1abf8e001faebb1bd9515
rigsby_resume.pdf \-----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE----- Version: GnuPG v1

iQEbBAEBAgAGBQJXLFqlAAoJEIj+T/k1V/OoKNgH9A2nPpQOiR8ckMHV8TyxK564
tt2AXAN8hqyXTjS6R+vxqKx21pKd3VxNqdjv9KCgrkm+n9UHmwGDlogrIWW2cUUu
wNjhHVT8PyD4SaINdKfwFC7wbqAwKrnwPxd86qbzFXAC8ZPHrihJjvZbFdz49tSV
yrlhPokCGd5AgbtMoPkqx+OS+2BC8qOLFUYxDLND4emVJpvveFksNk7e6Deu47i5
gNZeRicuUE06ZhVKrTuI1bIoCt6xL/fCbm5sWT2BexBZvpOPBkdiNirFsN8LeYTf
e+PgK7WF9sFxXWEArNCcHRbPJx7W2esW6kOr0kYm0/7Fp/UpGwTj/yV5i9ntCQ== =gCNw
\-----END PGP SIGNATURE----- and if you don't use pgp.mit.edu
[https://gist.github.com/srigsby/ebbe9651fb5b946171e3e3942d5e...](https://gist.github.com/srigsby/ebbe9651fb5b946171e3e3942d5e7702)

------
ZloeSabo
Location: Köln, Germany

Remote: remote or onsite

Willing to Relocate: yes (it depends, but generally yes)

Technologies: PHP (Symfony2/ZF2), Ruby (Rails/Sinatra)

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/soynov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/soynov)

Email: saboteur |at| saboteur.me

Have around 8 years of experience (spreaded between management and developer
positions). Can efficiently work alone (although prefer to avoid solo work) or
manage the team team. Also know how to translate developer speech to something
understandable by business owner and same in reverse direction.

Looking for senior/manager position primary related to backend development.
I'm interested in Docker/GO/Scala and will be happy if I could work at company
where this tech is used in production.

------
scarter93
Recent Graduate from McGill University with a B.Eng in Computer Engineering. I
am interested in working with C, C++, and Python. I want to work for a company
that will invest in me and help to develop my engineering and software skills.
Preferably looking for a back-end position or a position that integrates
closely with hardware. I can also do digital design work, and have experience
with VHDL.

Location: NYC, Northern New Jersey

Remote: Depends on the job

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Python, Java, GIT, VHDL. Getting to know C++

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/zzmc5hy](http://tinyurl.com/zzmc5hy) (Please email
me for soft-copy)

Email: scarter1293 at gmail dot com

[https://github.com/scarter93](https://github.com/scarter93)

------
stanams0
Location: Paris, France

Remote: Yes or onsite

Willing to relocate: yes (US only)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Herokou, Javascript, jQuery,
ReactJS, rspec, Jasmine, PhantomJS, HTML5/CSS3 (vanilla and pre-processors),
TDD

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stanamsellem](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stanamsellem)

Portfolio: stanams.github.io/portfolio

Email: stan.amsellem@gmail.com

\--------------------------------------

I'm a former product manager turned software engineer with proficiency in
Rails on the backend and React on the frontend (currently learning angular).
I'm looking to join a team that puts the user at the heart of every decision,
that is data driven and is eager to learn/teach new things everyday with
passion and fun.

------
alehander42
Location: Sofia, BG

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: under certain circumstances

Technologies: Python, Ruby, JS, Elixir, C. Rails, Django, Flask, Node.js,
Postgres, MySQL, Mongo, Phoenix. Experience with NLTK, Python/Ruby internals,
LLVM, Keras

Github: [https://github.com/alehander42](https://github.com/alehander42)

Resume:
[https://bg.linkedin.com/in/alehander42](https://bg.linkedin.com/in/alehander42)

Email: alehander42 at gmail.com

I am a web developer with strong interest in language development and ML.

I enjoy working on the backend, working on various tools/plugins and
experimenting with programming languages / writing transpilers.

Pseudo, Hermetic, Hivemind are my most popular compiler side projects (based
on HN/Github interest)

------
konstmonst

      Location: Germany, Bavaria
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: embedded (bare metal microcontrollers, RTOS and embedded Linux platforms), C/C++/Python/Lua/bash, Qt, Redis.
      Résumé/CV: upon request
      Email: nulleight@gmail.com
    

I mostly do embedded software and bootloaders now, however I also sometimes
write cross platform GUIs using QT for the embedded parts as well. I have
experience with integrating parts from different levels, for example
Redis<->Modbus/CAN. I have some Java/Scheme experience, did some VHDL and will
be glad to learn something new alltogether. I could be interested in a Job in
an agile company with a slim bureaucracy.

------
Gorbzel
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: I have significant experience with remote-friendly/first
organizations.

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity. I’ve lived and love early-
stage experiences, but this means an established company (>50ppl) recognized
in their industry. Also, SF/NY salaries will need to be aggressively
competitive. More willing to travel for work than to relocate.

Technologies: iOS, DevOps. (Focused experience > laundry lists, but I’ll roll
up my full stack sleeves as necessary to get things deployed)

Résumé/CV: [https://](https://) db.tt/lJS3Mgeo

Email: Anti-spam (see-resume): firstname@firstnamelastname.com

I’m passionate about delivering high quality mobile experiences for clients,
employers, and end users.

------
prodicus
Location: Chennai/Bangalore/Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, NLTK, Flask, Django

Résumé/CV:
[http://tasdikrahman.me/resume/tasdik_rahman_cv_2016.pdf](http://tasdikrahman.me/resume/tasdik_rahman_cv_2016.pdf)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tasdikrahman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tasdikrahman)

Email: prodicus [at] outlook.com [dot] com

GitHub: [https://github.com/prodicus](https://github.com/prodicus)

Website: [http://tasdikrahman.me/](http://tasdikrahman.me/)

Backend Engineer. Would love to work with Distributed Systems or Data
Engineering.

------
crisopolis
Location: St. Petersburg, Florida, USA (remote worker)

Remote: Absolutely.

Willing to relocate: Yes, NY, CA, TX or outside of the USA.

Frontend Technologies: REACT VUE.JS METEOR.JS

Backend Technologies: MONGODB POSTGRESQL NODE (JavaScript) ELIXIR RUBY

Résumé/CV:
[http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html](http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/combsco](https://github.com/combsco)

GitLab:
[https://gitlab.com/u/crisopolis/projects](https://gitlab.com/u/crisopolis/projects)

Email: hey@chriscombs.me (all lines are open and standing by)

I like hacking on projects, creating beautiful user experiences, and making
great products.

------
pmiller2
Summary: 3 years Python experience (backend). Looking for backend positions
only. Mathematics background. See my LinkedIn profile for more details.

Location: San Francisco or East Bay. Generally BART accessible places are
cool. Since I live in Oakland, commuting to the South Bay or Peninsula is
impractical.

Remote: Possibly, for the right company and job.

Willing to relocate: Possibly, for the right company, job, and city. I should
note that I can't live in Seattle/the Pacific Northwest due to seasonal
issues.

Résumé/CV: See my LinkedIn profile at [https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-
miller-0383b741](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-miller-0383b741)

Email: pwmiller74@yahoo.com

------
rrrrrh
Location: Southeast Asia

Remote: yes, preferred

Willing to Relocate: no

Technologies: javascript, NodeJS, python, GIT, C#, linux, frontend e.g:
cordova, angular, react, ember, SASS/LESS

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eenagy01](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eenagy01)

GitHub: [https://github.com/eenagy](https://github.com/eenagy)

Email: mail |at| eenagy.com

I'm Eniko. I have building frontend and backend application in the last 5
years. I am currently a freelancer. Looking for smaller contracts or longer
term. I'm also willing to learn whatever technology depending on the role and
team. Plus points if you have some kind of devops role for me.

------
pmontra
Location: Milan, Italy

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not in the immediate future

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, AngularJS, HTML5, iOS and Android
(native or Ionic), WordPress, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB. We're adding Elixir
to the mix.

Résumé/CV: We're a team of professionals well versed in many technologies. We
create teams according to the needs of customers. My resume at
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pmontrasio](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pmontrasio)
Some public code at
[https://github.com/pmontrasio?tab=repositories](https://github.com/pmontrasio?tab=repositories)

Email: paolo.montrasio @ connettiva.eu

------
lumos
Full stack engineer with expertise in JavaScript, experienced in Python &
Ruby. I've built SPAs in React/Angular on the front-end and architected
RESTful APIs and DB schemas on the back-end. Interested in mid-stage startups
undergoing rapid growth.

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, Node.js, React/Redux, Angular, ES2015 (ES6),
Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Webpack, Grunt, Mocha/Chai

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/akshaybuddiga](https://www.linkedin.com/in/akshaybuddiga)

Github: [https://github.com/abuddiga](https://github.com/abuddiga)

Email: abuddiga182 at gmail dot com

------
spoiledtechie
Fairfax, VA Remote: YES Willing to Relocate: NO Tech: Android, iOS, C#, .NET,
WPF, Java, API and webservices Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-
pio/2/595/4a](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-pio/2/595/4a) Email:
pio.scott with gmail

I have experience with creating MVPs, CRMs, full apps, enhancements, testing
and maintenance/bug fixing.

About me: I am a single developer, but have the ability to grow the team
quickly with people within my network. I have 12 years experience with
programming and can start work today.

I have experience with: * App Design/User Experience * Cross platform * Java *
Objective-C * C#/Xamarin/.NET * Angular, Knockout, Jquery * Android, WP, iOS

Public Portfolio: Roller Derby Nation: Team Management for roller derby
[https://rdnation.com/](https://rdnation.com/) Windows Phone App for RDNation:
[http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/rdnation/dc5d030...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/rdnation/dc5d030..). Android Penalty Timer for Roller Derby:
[http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/rdnation/dc5d030...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/rdnation/dc5d030..). Android App for RDNation:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.RDNation.D...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.RDNation.D..).
WPF Scoreboard App for Roller Derby: [https://rdnation.com/roller-derby-
scoreboard](https://rdnation.com/roller-derby-scoreboard) Swinton Report: News
Aggregation for the US. [http://swintonreport.com/](http://swintonreport.com/)
Lofty List: Lead Generation Service for businesses
[http://loftylist.com/](http://loftylist.com/)

------
montyly
Location: France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, EU / USA / Australia / ..

Technologies: Binary analysis, Vuln detection, Exploit, C, Ocaml, ..

Résumé/CV: [http://www.j-feist.com/](http://www.j-feist.com/) (with my CV
here: [http://j-feist.com/FEIST-CV.pdf](http://j-feist.com/FEIST-CV.pdf))

Github: [https://github.com/montyly](https://github.com/montyly)

Email: josselin.feist AT gmail.com

Ph.D student. I will defense my thesis by the end of this year, but I'm
already looking for a position.

In short, I'm looking for a job in R&D where I could do research on vuln
detection, exploit, ...

------
asdfgeoff
I am a full-stack product manager with two years of experience building
ecommerce products in international markets. I believe that integrating
quantitative behavioural analytics into the UX/design workflow plays a key
role in building products users love. Although my formal educational
background is non-technical, I am comfortable digging for product insights
using Python and SQL, or building high-performance A/B tests using JavaScript
or jQuery.

Location: Berlin, Germany Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Google Analytics, SQL, JavaScript, jQuery, Python Resume: bit.ly/geoffruddock
Email: geoff [at] ruddock [dot] ca

------
jgorfine
Location: Washington, D.C.

Remote: Yes (or on site in the D.C. Metro area)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML(5), CSS(3), Sass, JavaScript/jQuery, Ruby on Rails, SQL,
HubSpot/HubL

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jennifergorfine](https://linkedin.com/in/jennifergorfine)

Portfolio: [http://curlsandcode.com](http://curlsandcode.com)

Email: jennifer.gorfine@gmail.com

\---

Over the last 3 years, I've been working as a front-end web developer on a
tiny team within my company's marketing department...but I know I've only just
scratched the surface! At this point in my career, I'm eager to take on a new
challenge.

------
amlux
Location: California

Remote: Preferred

Relocate: Yes

Tech: UX design, research, interaction, Sketch, Axure, Marvel, InVision,
HTML/CSS/jQ

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B46SgupFrH14WlJiYW00bnB0OHc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B46SgupFrH14WlJiYW00bnB0OHc/view?usp=sharing)

Email/Portfolio: can be found on resume

I've been a UX professional for over 2 years, 3+ years including educational
experience. I have worked with startups, but am open to working on a larger UX
team as well. California companies preferred, but not opposed to other
considerations. Travel is also not opposed. Contact through email is best.

------
dpv
Location: Moscow, Russia (UTC+3)

Remote: Yes, preferably.

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity.

Technologies: All things Linux (Debian, MTA, DNS(SEC), IPSec, netfilter,
routing, dh_make>ansible>puppet) with emphasis on security; Cisco, CheckPoint,
BlueCoat; on a dev side: Python, Bash, sed, awk.

Résumé/CV: upon request. For a quick skillset demo, please start with my
SELinux playbox here: [https://solas.is/secure/](https://solas.is/secure/) .

Email: if+ycombinator at solas.is

Looking for a security consulting work, but don't mind DevOps, and will surely
grab any opportunity to work with exotic security systems (TCSEC B3 and
above).

------
felipegalvao

      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Pandas, Django, matplotlib, web scraping, HTML / CSS, Javascript, Excel / VBA
      Résumé/CV: http://felipegalvao.com.br/
      Email: contato@felipegalvao.com.br
    

I'm a Data Analyst with programming skills, always looking to learn more and
become the best Data Analyst I can be. I usually write about the stuff I'm
learning on my blog, in english and portuguese:
[http://felipegalvao.com.br/blog/](http://felipegalvao.com.br/blog/)

------
nemesisrobot
Location: Honolulu, HI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Within US)

Technologies: Java, Scheme, Python, C, C++, dabble in Rust, Git, Atlassian
Tools (usage and admin), Spring Framework, TestNG, Linux, FreeBSD

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxAQdyUW7NZFS1lyOGlGNXJBS3...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxAQdyUW7NZFS1lyOGlGNXJBS3M)

Email: dongie.agnir@gmail.com

Website: blog.dongieagnir.com

I'm looking for a challenging work place, preferably where I can work in small
teams where I feel like I can make a big impact. I've mostly done backend
development work, but I'm also willing to transition to more full stack
development.

------
cosinetau
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Willing.

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Seattle area.

Technologies: C/C++ (Boost + STL), Java, Haskell, PHP, JavaScript (Node +
several frameworks), MATLAB, Python, Lua, MySQL, MongoDB, UNIX/Linux

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattwalther](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattwalther)

[https://github.com/mashiox/](https://github.com/mashiox/)

Email: matt@mashio.net

I am a May 2016 (12 days remaining!) graduate with a B.S. in Applied Math
looking for work in software engineering and/or Data Science.

Please email me with credentials, and I will forward my full resume.

------
kfrz
Location: Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA

Remote: Yes, have done it before

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, PHP, C#, HTML/CSS, Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/8SDXbB](https://goo.gl/8SDXbB)

Email: kfrz.code@gmail.com

Looking to join a growing team as a junior-to-mid level developer. I spend my
days freelancing as a Rails developer, I've worked in .NET on a classic Agile
team as well. I'm comfortable remote or in-office, and would love a place that
is willing to nurture my further education as a developer.

I'd love to talk about opportunities in the Midwest especially, but I'm
definitely willing to move for the right fit!

------
danieljp
Location: Tokyo, Japan

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: to Tokyo, with visa sponsorship (I'm currently in Italy,
not Japan)

Technologies: Strong and enthusiast about network engineering (TCP/IP(v4|v6),
BGP, Netfilter/IPtables, Cisco IOS), Linux system administration (ubuntu,
debian, nagios, mysql, LVM, nginx, KVM, ...), git, Python and C. More limited
knowledge of C++, Java, linux kernel programming.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/4nYd2f](https://goo.gl/4nYd2f)

Email: You can see it on this page:
[https://goo.gl/6EHhaI](https://goo.gl/6EHhaI)

------
BenderV
Location: France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (tensorflow, scikit, pandas, keras, django, flask), JS
(node, express, react) & Linux/C

Résumé/CV: benderv.com/files/cv-benjaminderville.pdf

Email: benderville@gmail.com

Interests: Machine Learning, startups but also travelling (backpack), reading
book, running/swimming/hiking/...,learning new things, ect :)

Website [http://benderv.com](http://benderv.com)

Github [https://github.com/BenderV](https://github.com/BenderV)

\--

Hi, I'm looking for an internship (6 months/February) as a software developer,
preferably in SF. Shoot me an email!

------
coroutines
Location: Oakland, California (neighboring San Francisco across the bay..)

Relocation?: Yes (with assistance) - San Francisco, San Diego, Seattle,
Portland, Chicago, New York City

Resume/CV: Word:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8SGJxSzIyd1FVUV...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8SGJxSzIyd1FVUVE)
PDF:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8enB3ZVRXcFl1eT...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8enB3ZVRXcFl1eTQ)

Email: coroutines@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/blitmap](https://github.com/blitmap)

Languages Used Daily: Coffeescript, ES6/ES7 Javascript, Lua, C

Infrequent Languages: Python, Ruby, Moonscript, Perl, PHP, C++

Looking For: remote Coffeescript (backend/frontend) work - or QA Testing and
Technical Customer Support / TSE

Hi,

I'm Jonathon -

I'm looking for anything and everything Coffeescript. It is the language I
enjoy most and I want to work with it everyday doing something interesting!
I'm looking for my first real programming gig after 5 years of sysadmin work -
I would welcome any opportunity to prove my worth (bring on your coding
exercises!). I have a background working with the IRC protocol, low-level
networking, and preparing documentation for projects mostly. I love writing
integrations for Slack and gaining experience on the frontend side of things.
Bots and building APIs are a particular curiosity. :-)

I think I can do my best work if I have a personal interest in the mission of
the company I might join. I am of course a gamer so I would be thrilled to
work for Twitch or Steam, but I also have an interest in doing some good for
the public. I have an interest in companies like Watsi, the No-Starch Press,
and Clever. If you're a humanitarian project, an educational institution, or
are working to improve access to taxpayer-funded government data: I would love
to hear from you!

I look forward to seeing what you do! - thank you for your time :-)

------
mbodea
Location: Romania

Remote: yes, preferably

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: PHP (Zend, Symfony), Python (Django, Flask), MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Redis, MongoDB, Javascript (vanilla, jQuery), CSS, HTML5. I recently started
learning ML (with Python) and I would welcome opportunities to get more
experience with it.

Résumé/CV:
[http://marius.bodea.me/resume/guJY87VCJHobYt2tNun4hZQMxe69qA...](http://marius.bodea.me/resume/guJY87VCJHobYt2tNun4hZQMxe69qAI/)

GitHub (not much, atm): [https://github.com/mbodea](https://github.com/mbodea)

Email: mbodea@gmail.com

------
jplasmeier
I'm a rising Senior Math and CS double major looking for a Fall term co-op,
full time. This will be my third internship. Ideally I'd like to something
related to Data Science, but I would be interested in any kind of software
engineering work.

    
    
      Location - Cleveland, OH
      Remote - not preferred
      Willing to relocate - of course!
      Tech - Python (Jupyter, Django), Java, C#, SQL, HTML5, CSS, some C, Javascript. Git, Linux, Bash.
      Website - http://jplaz.com (has a web resume, email me for a PDF of the single page version)
      Email - jplasmeier@gmail.com

------
biscarch

      Location: SF
      Remote: Yes/Preferably (6+ years of remote experience)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JS(Babel), React, Haskell, Docker
      Résumé/CV: christopherbiscardi.com/resume.pdf
      Email: chris@christopherbiscardi.com
    

Current Interesting projects:

\- Static Site Generator based on Relay/GraphQL and Webpack.

    
    
      * https://github.com/superawesomelabs/leo
    

\- A Modern Component library system built on PostCSS and Babel (Not OSS yet)

\- Content about creating a product with microservices(Docker), Haskell's
Servant and Relay/GraphQL

------
mattm

      Location: Victoria, BC, Canada 
      Remote: Yes (have worked remotely for 5+ years)
      Willing to relocate: Not at this moment but perhaps in the future
      Technologies: PHP (most frameworks), Python (Django/Flask), Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, NodeJS, Perl, Java
      Résumé/CV: http://stackoverflow.com/cv/mattmccormick
      Email: matt@mattmccormick.ca
    

I specialise in working on the back-end for SaaS applications. I work to
understand the business aspects and have a high skill level for quickly and
thoroughly understanding large systems.

------
yaliceme
Full stack web developer with advanced knowledge of JavaScript and modern
application architecture. Formerly employee #7 at Meteor, most recently
building GitSpy.com. Interested in mid-sized, rapidly growing startup with
strong pragmatic product and world-class application engineering team.

Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Angular, Node, MySQL, MongoDB, Meteor, React, ES6,
Socket.IO, D3, Mocha/Chai, Grunt/Gulp

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yaliceme](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yaliceme)

Email: <my HN handle> \+ <gmail>

------
rabc
Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Berlin or Amsterdam (I can work anywhere in
Europe with my Portuguese citizenship)

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Python, MongoDB, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ricardo-
borelli-6080408](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ricardo-borelli-6080408)

Email: ricardo.abc@gmail.com

I am an iOS Developer since 2010, with apps published for the companies I've
worked for and as an independent developer. Currently I'm looking for an
opportunity in Europe to work on new products and new challenges.

------
keviv
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, Jquery, AngularJS, VueJS

Backend: PHP, Laravel, CodeIgniter, MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch,
BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached

Others: Good Photoshop skills, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions and
Atom editor plugins.

Workflow: Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower, Composer

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/xxcnkqs0tn1hs79/Vivek-Gupta-
Resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xxcnkqs0tn1hs79/Vivek-Gupta-Resume.pdf)

Email: mail+wwh@vivekgupta.com

------
formatmemory
Location: Auburn, AL Remote:Yes Willing to relocate:Yes Technologies: Java,
Python Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/Ngf8tH](https://goo.gl/Ngf8tH)
Email:yzd0013@auburn.edu LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/yusheng-
ding-7857a775](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yusheng-ding-7857a775) GitHub:
[https://github.com/formatmemory](https://github.com/formatmemory)

Thanks for your time!

------
adevinneed
Location: Remote/Toronto Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Full-Stack Developer - PHP, ReactJS, AngularJS Resume/CV: Ask Email:
obaidott@gmail.com

About me: An experienced developer who has worked with many local startups in
building their MVP stacks. I am well versed in building complex back-ends and
front-ends using technologies like Rails, PHP, Javascript (ReactJS,
AngularJS), iOS and Android.

Let's talk more and I am happy to walk you through my work and chat more about
the opportunities. Email me at obaidott{at}gmail{dot}com

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: PHP(Laravel), Python(Mainly for HTML/Data Scraping), Chrome
Extensions, Chat bots (Facebook, Telegram & Slack). Recently wrote post about
how to write Fb bot in PHP([http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/develop-your-first-
facebook-mess...](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/develop-your-first-facebook-
messenger-bot-in-php/))

Résumé/CV:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html](http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html)

Email: kadnan @ gmail

Thanks

------
robodale
Location: Midwest, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

(Preferred languages)

    
    
      C#, Javascript

(Platforms)

    
    
      .NET Webforms, ASP.NET, .NET Web API, .NET MVC

(Database)

    
    
      MSSQL Server, MySQL, SQLite, Oracle/T-SQL, LINQ, Entity Framework

(Client Side)

    
    
      Ajax, JSON, jQuery, jQuery UI, jQuery Mobile, AngularJS, KnockoutJS, HTML, HTML5, CSS, CSS3, XML, SOAP, Bootstrap
    

Résumé/CV:
[http://dalehenning.com/professional/](http://dalehenning.com/professional/)
Email: dalekhenning@gmail.com

~~~
robodale
I should add...14 years experience on the .NET platform.

------
ok200
Location: New York City (Brooklyn NYC)

Remote: Yes (not preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS Swift, Objective-C, full stack (in preference order) –
Video, audio would be a huge plus. PostgreSQL, Heroku, Node.js.. I love a lot
of technologies and have a lot of experience. It really depends on the
project.

Résumé/CV: [http://colordeaf.net/resume.pdf](http://colordeaf.net/resume.pdf)

Email: lacyrhoades@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/lacyrhoades](https://github.com/lacyrhoades)

------
papaver
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, C#, Obj-C, Java, Scala, Python, Mel, SQL, Lua, Bash,
Ruby, Javascript, PHP

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/moiz-merchant-
ab53b91](https://www.linkedin.com/in/moiz-merchant-ab53b91)

Email: papaver at gmail dot com

a decade of experience working in several industries on several platforms... a
true generalist with experience working in over a dozen languages in
production over the last ten years... ability to pickup technology with ease.

most recently working with scala and play.

------
ploft
Location: Currently Santa Barbara, CA

Remote: Don't care

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Docker, C++, Elm/Haskell, MySQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://lambda.mu/data/anonymizedResume.pdf](https://lambda.mu/data/anonymizedResume.pdf)

Email: max@lambda.mu

New college grad, have experience working with both services and some front-
end stuff. Not picky about location. Happy to do an internship or work at a
junior level.

I also have a heavy background in (bio)chemistry & genomics (specifically
onco) if that's something you're interested in.

------
seanwilson
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV: Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

Summary:

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- Web app development: Node.js, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery), Python
(Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- Mobile app development: Android, iOS, PhoneGap

\- Cloud hosting: Heroku, AWS, Google

\- Productivity improvements: Introducing test suites, source control, staging
environments and continuous integration into team workflows.

\- SEO services

------
sajattack
I'm interested in Android and DevOps opportunities. Short term or contract
work. Self-motivated and eager to learn, I've spent the past 6 years learning
a wide variety of technologies and programming skills.

    
    
      Location: Victoria, Canada
      Remote: Yes please
      Willing to relocate: If compensated
      Technologies: Android, Java, Python, C++, C#, Node, websockets, ElasticSearch, AWS, Apache, Jenkins, Gitlab, more
      Résumé/CV: https://paulsajna.com
      Email: paulsajna@gmail.com

------
fictorial
Location: Westchester, NY

Remote: Yes; FWIW, I can trek to NYC for required meetings and/or team
outings!

Willing to relocate: Not really!

Technologies: iOS, Python, Node.js, HTML5, CSS3, ES6/7, Flask, Postgres, AWS,
gamedev

GitHub: [https://github.com/Fictorial](https://github.com/Fictorial)

Email: brian@fictorial.com

Hi! iOS consulting on my own has become lonely and tedious. I'd like to find
some other developers to work with! I'm extremely adaptable and learn very
fast... take me for a spin! Please email for CV. Thanks!

------
hash2016
Location:San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes(Depends on compensation)

Willing to relocate:No

Technologies:Java,Python,Android,GWT,Python,R,MySQL,HTML,CSS,jQuery,JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=3325D77690464FA2!23434...](https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=3325D77690464FA2!23434&authkey=!APGMPo6bnWJy5VM&ithint=file%2cpdf)
Email:ashwini.ambre@live.com

I'm looking for an Entry-level/Junior Software Developer/Data Scientist-
Engineer role. (Will require sponsorship) Thank you!

------
minionslave
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes, on-site preferred

Willing to relocate: Depending on the location

Technologies: C#/.NET, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, PHP, SQL, Linux.

Github: [https://github.com/mandiros3](https://github.com/mandiros3)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_BmRDNJJqQCai16V3F6UDlKNH...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_BmRDNJJqQCai16V3F6UDlKNHc)

Email: mandirosa3 -at- gmail.com

I'm interested in back-end technologies. I'm also open to new, interesting
challenges.

------
bowenli
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Any

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Adobe Suite, Sketch, Excel, SQL, RubyOnRails, JavaScript

Resume: [http://bowenli.com](http://bowenli.com)

Email: bowen@bowenli.com

Head of Product Management at an education startup for the past several years.
Previously at Microsoft, Hearsay Social, Informatica. My background is in EECS
at Berkeley, rounded out by design at Stanford. If you are looking for a PM
that knows how to deliver successful products, knows UX design, and has a data
driven approach - send me an email.

------
sammygutierrez
Location: Northwest Arkansas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Résumé/CV:
[http://sammygutierrez.com/resume.pdf](http://sammygutierrez.com/resume.pdf)

Email: sammy.gutierrez@me.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/sammygutierrez](https://github.com/sammygutierrez)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sammygutierrez](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sammygutierrez)

I would love to join a team as a junior iOS/Android developer!

------
dserban
Location: Bucharest

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Spark, Kafka, Python, Scala, Machine Learning, Data Science

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/apachesparkdataengineer](https://www.linkedin.com/in/apachesparkdataengineer)

Email: in the profile

Experienced data scientist.

Well-versed in digging through data to find key insights and curating a
compelling story from complex analyses, passionate about delving into data
from different systems, at different timescales, and in complex formats to
uncover hidden relationships.

------
markwaldron
Location: New York City, New York

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Fullstack JavaScript/Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/8bGDD3](https://goo.gl/8bGDD3) or lnked.in/markw

Email: markewaldron@gmail.com

I'm a fullstack developer with a solid understanding of software design and
best practices. I enjoy learning new languages and frameworks frequently and
pick them up quickly. Please contact me if you are looking to fill a software
engineer or fullstack developer position in the NYC area.

------
stoey
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, Backbone, jQuery, Linux, FreeBSD,
Postgres, MySQL, C++, many more

Resume: Ask

Email: dan+jobs@<username>.net

12 years of experience building global B2B web products from back before Ajax
was a thing to modern Single Page Apps with REST APIs. Plenty of backend
process experience as well, building geographically distributed image and data
processing systems. I'm always curious and excited to learn new things, so I'm
not just considering more of the same.

------
iamspoilt
Location: Dubai, UAE

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Kafka, Go, MySQL, AWS, Redis, Celery

Resume:
[http://mrafayaleem.com/static_files/mrafayaleem.pdf](http://mrafayaleem.com/static_files/mrafayaleem.pdf)

Email: mrafayaleem at gmail.com

Recently, started working with Go. Check out my PR:
[https://github.com/mrafayaleem/sarama/pull/2](https://github.com/mrafayaleem/sarama/pull/2)

------
sunwooz
Location: NYC

Remote: Remote or On site

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Full Stack - Ruby/Rails, Javascript/Jquery/Coffeescript,
CSS/SCSS, Postgresql, Heroku, AWS, PHP, Python

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sunwooz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sunwooz)

Email: yangsunwoo@gmail.com

Blog: www.sunwooyang.com

I graduated from Flatiron School(004) and worked at companies of various sizes
as a web developer in NYC. I am competent in both frontend and backend
technologies.

------
espeed
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes, Preferred

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Clojure, Gremlin, TinkerPop, Graph DBs, Google Cloud,
Polymer

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesthornton](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesthornton)

Email: james@jamesthornton.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/espeed](https://github.com/espeed)

Website: [http://electricspeed.com](http://electricspeed.com)

------
pravj
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python, Golang, R, NodeJS, Scipy stack

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/pravj-cv](http://bit.ly/pravj-cv)

Email: hackpravj [at] gmail [dot] com

GitHub: [https://github.com/pravj](https://github.com/pravj)

Website: [http://bit.ly/pravj-site](http://bit.ly/pravj-site)

Backend Engineer. Would love to work with Distributed Systems or Data
Engineering.

------
PascLeRasc
I'm a junior electrical engineering student. I love biotech and embedded
devices. I'm looking for an internship/co-op for either this fall, or
something part-time remotely this summer. You can see my projects at
github.com/mike-u

    
    
      Location: Pittsburgh, PA
      Remote: no
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: hardware development/circuit design, Matlab, Python, Linux, web development (Django)
      Email: mpu2@pitt.edu

------
charleshkang
Location: NYC

Remote: Would prefer to work in person to experience a physical team
environment, open to it.

Willing to relocate: Prefer to stay in NYC, or Europe if visa assistance is
given.

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Git, Sketch, HTML, CSS, Firebase,
Parse, Heroku(a little)

Resume: charleshkang.github.io/charleskangresume.pdf,
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/charleshkang](https://www.linkedin.com/in/charleshkang)

Email: charleshkang1@gmail.com

------
mbelsky
Location: Russia (GMT +3)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, iOS

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1o7JhqqjxwWqcpsPtWm-
OnyqT...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1o7JhqqjxwWqcpsPtWm-
OnyqTkdQ1OHT8Um1ioByD85Q/edit#)

Email: public.belsky at gmail dot com

    
    
        Hello! My name is Maxim and I provide mobile solutions for any size businesses. 
        I specialize in native Android and iOS applications development.

------
hiteshlala
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, Git, Angular, Express, MongoDB, RESTful API,
CSS, Mongoose, D3

Résumé/CV: hiteshlala.github.io/HiteshLalaResume.pdf

GitHub: github.com/hiteshlala

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/hiteshlala

Email: hiteshlala@gmail.com

I am a full stack JavaScript developer and value clear front end views that
offer intuitive user experience and lucidly conveys information in interesting
and engaging ways. I am collaborative, learn fast, and love to solve problems
using code.

------
kerv
Location: Calgary, AB, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Within Canada

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, JavaScript, CSS, EntityFramework/NHibernate,
SQL/Oracle, Agile, SaaS, AngularJS, Start-up experience

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/millerkm](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/millerkm)

Email: millerkm@gmail.com

I am a full stack developer seeking development lead or manager positions.
Willing to relocate within Canada if the opportunity is right.

------
robertarandazzo
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Python, Javascript, NodeJS, Coffeescript, AngularJS,
jQuery, Bootstrap, APIs, Docker, RabbitMQ, Laravel Framework, GIT

Resumè/CV:
[https://it.linkedin.com/in/robertarandazzo](https://it.linkedin.com/in/robertarandazzo)

GitHub Profile: [https://github.com/reverserob](https://github.com/reverserob)

Email: robertarandazzo@outlook.com

------
quaffapint
Summary: 15+ years experience as an Architect & Full-Stack Developer. Focus on
providing a good customer experience.

    
    
      Location: PA, USA
      Remote: Working remotely for 7+ years, and would like to continue doing so
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C#, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Business processes
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattsmithdev
      Email: matt -at- mysimpleads.com

------
russon77
Location: New Brunswick, NJ Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Maybe
Technologies: PHP, SQL, C, Python Résumé/CV:
[https://goo.gl/Ay9k8X](https://goo.gl/Ay9k8X) Other profiles:
[https://github.com/russon77](https://github.com/russon77) Email: on resume

Interested in internships, entry level/junior developer positions.

------
guoruiwu
Location: NYC (desired), Toronto (current)

Remote: NO

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/guoruiwu](https://www.linkedin.com/in/guoruiwu)

Email: gwu@outlook.com

I am a senior in the University of Waterloo looking for a fall internship
working on iOS in NYC. I have 5 previous internships including Yelp and
Bloomberg. My expected graduation date is April 2017. I am a Canadian Citizen.

------
sfythe
Location: Washington, DC/Nova

Remote: Partial

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (w/boost), Java, python, linux, AMQP, MySQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3xTtjze6ftUdlBST2hUZkNHdF...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3xTtjze6ftUdlBST2hUZkNHdFU)

Github: [https://www.github.com/sfpiano](https://www.github.com/sfpiano)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/sfiorell

Email: sfpiano (google mail)

Thanks

------
anishkothari
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Flask), PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/rBxmFg](https://goo.gl/rBxmFg)

GitHub: [https://github.com/anishkothari](https://github.com/anishkothari)

Email: username at gmail

I'm looking for a entry-level/junior developer role but I'm open to QA/support
engineer roles too. Thank you!

~~~
anishkothari
My resume link above is broken - here's the right link:
[https://goo.gl/q8loaI](https://goo.gl/q8loaI)

------
formatmemory
Location: Currently Auburn, AL Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Java, Python, Django, MySQL, Matlab, Git Résumé/CV:
goo.gl/Ngf8tH Email: yzd0013 [at] auburn.edu New grad, looking for entry level
software development positions. Only have experiences of developing web
apps(mostly backend) and desktop apps but always love to learn new things.
Thanks for your time!

------
djent
Graduating in Spring 2017 with a BS in computer science

Location: Providence, Rhode Island

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe in 2017

Technologies: Perl, Go, Git, SQL, Lua, Linux

CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/patrickhurd](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/patrickhurd)

Github: [https://github.com/djent-](https://github.com/djent-)

Email: patrick.hurd.1995 @ gmail.com

Looking for backend or security positions.

------
tyurok
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Javascript/HTML/CSS, Elixir/Erlang, AngularJS,
ReactJS

Résumé/CS:
[https://br.linkedin.com/in/rodrigononose](https://br.linkedin.com/in/rodrigononose)

Email: rodrigo.nonose89@gmail.com

I'm a fullstack developer, with roughly 3 years of professional experience and
broad knowledge in many languages/frameworks.

------
nialo
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes, but prefer onsite

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Clojure, Lisp, Python

Résumé/CV: Some things I've written:
[https://github.com/bcoburn3/forex](https://github.com/bcoburn3/forex) and
[https://github.com/bcoburn3/msp430](https://github.com/bcoburn3/msp430)

Email: bcoburn3@gmail.com

------
dexterdog
Location: NJ

Remote: Either (I have worked remotely on many projects)

Willing to relocate: No

Techologies: AWS (S3, EC2, Lambda, Dynamo, Route53, RDS, Becanstalk, VPS, API
Gateway, SQS, SES, Snowball), jQuery, Bootstrap, Node.js, C#/.NET, SQL Server,
mysql

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bradleymurray](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bradleymurray)

Email: jobs (at) bradmurray.com

------
thedotoperator
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, MySQL, Twitter Bootstrap, jQuery, Ajax, ReactJS
and willing to explore and learn new technologies

Resume/CV: [http://bit.ly/1T8f61v](http://bit.ly/1T8f61v)

Email: harshvb7@gmail.com

Blog:
[https://harshbhimjyani.wordpress.com/](https://harshbhimjyani.wordpress.com/)

------
woutr_be
Location: Hong Kong

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS(SASS/LESS), JavaScript, Node.js, Angular, Gulp/Grunt,
RabbitMQ, CouchDB, MongoDB

Resume/CV:
[https://hk.linkedin.com/in/woutrbe](https://hk.linkedin.com/in/woutrbe)
[https://angel.co/woutr_be](https://angel.co/woutr_be)

Email: wouter@woutr.me

------
rafaelcwb

      Location: Brazil
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies: iOS (Swift, Objective-C), Salesforce iOS SDK, Zendesk iOS SDK.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/colatusso
      Email: colatusso at gmail.com
      GitHub: https://github.com/colatusso
      I'm a software developer focused on iOS development.

------
spikefromspace
Location: Reno, NV

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate:No

Technologies: Javascript, .NET, Android, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1KynXuCVomm3ja6xgxVuIQQFy...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1KynXuCVomm3ja6xgxVuIQQFyr91AunNTY0WPvh7fmio/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: shauravg@gmail.com

I'm looking for intermediate level customer success or product management
roles.

------
beenswervin
Location: Nelson, BC Canada

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: go, python, systems programming, full stack web, devOps, AWS
certified, networking...etc

Resume:
[https://benileo.github.io/resume.pdf](https://benileo.github.io/resume.pdf)

Email: jammin.irving gmail

Brief bio and portfolio found at
[https://benileo.github.io](https://benileo.github.io)

------
lueimg
Location: Lima/Peru Remote: yes Willing to relocate: maybe Tecnologies:
AngularJS, Javascript, PHP laravel , drupal, oop, Mysql Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/isaac-luis-mori-
guerra-70033b61](https://www.linkedin.com/in/isaac-luis-mori-guerra-70033b61)
email: luismorith@gmail.com

------
anfedorov
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: GAE, AWS, Python, JavaScript, Rust, Swift, Go, etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://anfedorov.com/resum%C3%A9.pdf](https://anfedorov.com/resum%C3%A9.pdf)

Email: me@anfedorov.com

I'm an end-to-end developer with a variety of skills, interests, and passions.
Interested in contracting as well as considering full time opportunities.

------
nulldata
Location: Vordingborg, Denmark

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only to Copenhagen

Technologies: C#, C, C++, Rust, Haskell, Python, Javascript, Flask, Redis,
Unity3D.

Resumé/CV: Upon request

[http://github.com/nulldatamap](http://github.com/nulldatamap)

Email: nulldatamap@gmail.com

I've been programming for 9 year, mostly focusing on systems programming with
game programming and backend programming on the side.

------
lennynero
Location: Winter Park (Orlando), FL Remote: Any

Willing to relocate: To California

Technologies: .NET Platform, Javascript (React, Backbone, Knockout)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/e6s7g09qcspfngg/Resume%20-%20Bruno...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/e6s7g09qcspfngg/Resume%20-%20Bruno%20-%20Avelar.pdf?dl=0)

Email: brunoavelar[at]gmail.com

------
sinker
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Mainly (but not limited to) javascript,
ES6, React && Redux

Github: [https://github.com/quxbaz](https://github.com/quxbaz)

Email: davidy889 (gmail)

Front-end developer who's worked on architecture, UI, design, testing.
Currently working with React/ES6 ecosystem looking to build solid web
applications.

------
ilkkakou

      Location: Finland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Linux, OpenStack, mysql, Sys admin
      Résumé/CV: https://darkball.net/en/resume/
      Email: ilkka@darkball.net
    

System administrator, T1 helpdesk etc. Looking into devops as well. Linux and
MS certifications. Contact for more in depth info

------
gpetr
Location: Athens, Greece

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: python, linux, scripting, virtualization, docker, clusters,
networks,...

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzyaf-
HgKFDPOE9QSjJVU21nWXM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzyaf-
HgKFDPOE9QSjJVU21nWXM/view?usp=sharing)

Email: petrousov [at] gmail [dot] com

------
BRadmin
About me: co-founded two companies (SaaS and mobile spaces), Yale MBA
(sorry!), PM at Amazon, VC and international experience, human-centered design
advocate - looking to work on product for ambitious consumer focused company

Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: SF or LA

Resume/CV: [http://bit.ly/1pWS0k7](http://bit.ly/1pWS0k7)

Email: (on resume)

~~~
KNelsonPG
Hi BRadmin,

I tried to open your resume, but there's an error page when I click on the
link! I'd love to have an exploratory chat with you about what you're looking
for in your next career move. My team and I work with several startups in SF,
LA, and NYC and I'd love to introduce you to the ones that pique you're
interests.

Please send me an email at knelson@payettegroup.com or respond here.

Cheers-

Kate

------
jackie77

      Location: San Francisco Bay Area
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript (MEAN stack, React Native, Ionic, PostgreSQL) 
      Résumé/CV: upon request, linkedin.com/in/calijackieliu
      Email: 77.Jackie at gmail.com
    

Product-focused full stack developer looking for new challenges.

------
martinbc

      Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, RoR, Postgres, Mongodb, Laravel, Angular.js, Bootstrap,
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/w6lxpvlu1v38c69/MartinBecerra.TechLeader.Resume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: martinb35 at gmail.com

------
logn
Available Mon-Wed all day and Thurs/Fri evenings. 30 hrs/week.

Location: Cincinnati

Remote: Remote and on-site ok. No travel.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Linux, and many more.

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/computerprogrammer](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/computerprogrammer)

Email: dan@machinepublishers.com

------
javipas
Location: Madrid, Spain Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Frontend Developer (JavaScript, PHP, HTML5, CSS) Résumé/CV: See my work at
[http://cristinadelamo.com/](http://cristinadelamo.com/) Email:
cristinadelamo@gmail.com

------
negrit

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Most likely not.
      Technologies: Mostly Ruby on Rails (With Javascript, CSS, ...). Elastic Search, Redis, ...
      Résumé/CV: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30145759/resume.pdf
      Email: In my Resume :)

------
faiyaz26
Location: Dhaka, Bangladesh

Remote: Yes ( depends on compensation )

Willing to relocate: Yes ( USA, Canada, Australia, UK, Singapore )

Technologies : MEAN, PHP, MySQL, HTML, CSS, JS, Python

Resume : [http://resume.faiyaz.info](http://resume.faiyaz.info)

I am looking for Mid Level/Junior Software Engineering Role. ( Will require
sponsorship ).

Thanks in advance.

------
UXdesignNJ

      Location: New Jersey / New York City
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Design, Sketch, Omnigraffle, inVision, HTML, CSS
      Resume: https://www.gerriediaz.com
      Email: @pronouncedJerry
    

Looking for a Head of UX role at a small organization / start-up.

------
double_h
Location: Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Java, JavaScript, Node.js, AWS(S3,EC2,SES), MySQL, Mongo,
ExpressJS, Spring MVC

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/bmkd3xn0egugki4/CV-V4.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/bmkd3xn0egugki4/CV-V4.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hrshasan@gmail.com

------
um304
Location: Islamabad

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, ReactJS, BackboneJS, AngularJS, NodeJS,
ExpressJS, MySQL, Spring MVC

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2aeJ5emooNoM1NMNWZmZ3RYb3...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2aeJ5emooNoM1NMNWZmZ3RYb3c)

Email: umar.mughal2@gmail.com

------
IngussNeilands
Location: Newcastle upon Tyne

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: full stack, Ansible, Packer, Vagrant, Linux, Jenkins, PHP,
Composer, Silex, Symfony, Zend, WordPress

Resume:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/ingussneilands](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/ingussneilands)

Email: IngussNeilands [at] gmail [dot] com

------
Ionutpistol
Location: Netherlands, United Kingdom

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: javascript, html, css, angularjs, grunt, selenium, java, rest.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9-sdzhyakfhbFp2cDM3SmhQRG...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9-sdzhyakfhbFp2cDM3SmhQRGs)

Email: ionut.pistol@gmail.com

------
atomashpolskiy
Location: Russia

Remote: nope

Willing to relocate: yep

Technologies: Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://ru.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky](https://ru.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky)

GitHub: [https://github.com/atomashpolskiy](https://github.com/atomashpolskiy)

------
al11588

      Location: New York City
      Remote: Yes.
      Willing to relocate: No 
      Technologies: Python | Django | Flask | .Net | PHP | HTML5 | CSS | JavaScript | Angular|
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/alvin-lawson-b8300635 
      Email: al11588@gmail.com

------
i_r7al
Location: Rochester, NY Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
VHDL, JAVA, C, C++, Assembly, Python. Résumé/CV:
[http://d.pr/f/10yjQ](http://d.pr/f/10yjQ) Email: yaa4675@rit.edu

------
mcomisso
Location: Venice, Italy

Remote: Initially only remote

Willing to relocate: Yes, in future

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, Python, Server-side architectures, system
administration, relational databases

Rèsumè/CV: Email via website

Email: see website [http://goo.gl/AJmxTq](http://goo.gl/AJmxTq)

------
michaf
Location: Germany (Frankfurt area)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python, C++, scikit-learn, TensorFlow, VTune, MPI, OpenMP, git,
bash, HPC

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mfeldmann](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mfeldmann)

Email: job@feldmann.cc

------
darkmuck
Location: Harrisburg, PA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: full stack, C#, VB, .NET, JavaScript, PHP ASP, SQL

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamdistefano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamdistefano)

Email: wdistefano [at] shwuzzle [dot] com

------
varl
Everything is in the CV linked below.

    
    
      Location: Oslo, Norway
      Remote: 100%
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Python, JavaScript
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/varl/cv
      Email: viktor@vardevs.se

------
mrwnmonm

      Location: Egypt, Cairo  
    
      Remote: Yes  
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes  
    
      Technologies: Golang  
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4l4ue0pj6pfbtgw/Resume.pdf?dl=0
    
      Email: mrwnmonm@gmail.com

------
benpbrown
Location: Vancouver, BC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Objective-C/iOS/Go/React/Java/Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://benbrown.ca/Brown.Benjamin.Resume.pdf](https://benbrown.ca/Brown.Benjamin.Resume.pdf)

Email: ben@benbrown.ca

------
rellimevad
Location: Central Time Zone, US

Remote: Yes, Preferred

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: AWS, DevOps, Ops, decent Java

Résumé/CV: on request

email: david.m.miller at gmail.com

SysAdmin, been doing web dev (Java) for the last couple of years. Looking to
get back to the Ops side of things. MBA and AWS Solutions Architect Associate.

------
fandawg195
Front-End UI Web Developer

Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe
CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI
Prototyping, Grunt

Email: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
cpcat
Location: Lebanon (Eastern European Time Zone)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS/Android, mostly camera apps (Mobile Computer Vision)

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/JAVXXt](https://goo.gl/JAVXXt)

Email: mohd.moubarak@gmail.com

------
29J
Location: London, England

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Common Lisp, Bitcoin

Résumé/CV: [http://hn201512.no-
ip.org:8080/sentient?resource=resume.pdf](http://hn201512.no-
ip.org:8080/sentient?resource=resume.pdf)

Email: as on CV

------
tmpname
Location: Seattle, WA

    
    
      Remote: 100%
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Java, Python, Ruby (Sinatra/Rails/Grape), Chef, AWS, DevOps
    
      Résumé/CV: email me. 
    
      Email: rottmanj@gmail.com

------
stenmuchow
Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: No!

Technologies: JS/Angular, CSS/SCSS, Node...

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/sten](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/sten)

Email: sten.muchow@gmail.com

------
jacegrantham
Location: Boston, Massachusetts

Remote: for the right opportunity

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ECMAScript/JavaScript (jQuery, Node.js), Python, Bash, SQL, C++,
Java, CSS, HTML

Résumé/CV: www.jacegrantham.com

Email: Find on www.jacegrantham.com

linkedin.com/in/jacegrantham

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
drEv0
Location: Sydney, AU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only within Australia

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Python, Linux.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/0PxJhr](https://goo.gl/0PxJhr)

Email: pouriaba @ gmail

------
Kevin_S
Location: Ohio

Remote: If needed

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere

Technologies:NON Technical. Business major studying on accounting and
economics. Looking for finance/accounting/operations roles.

Résumé/CV: Email me

Email: kyle.smith.bgsu@gmail.com

------
boxhead852
Location: hong kong Remote: yes Willing to relocate: maybe Technologies: java
JavaScript android c++ Résumé/CV: www.paulrowe.com Email: boxhead852@gmail.com

------
tbg
Location: Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but I'm open to traveling and working onsite for
short periods of time when needed

Technologies: Android (6 years), Ruby on Rails (1 year)

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: tibi (at) tibig (dot) net

------
boxhead852
Location: Hong Kong Remote: yes Willing to relocate: maybe Technologies: java,
JavaScript, android Résumé/CV: www.paulrowe.com Email: boxhead852@gmail.com

------
thirstysusrando
Location: San José, South Bay Remote : Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Math!!, C++, R, Python Resume/CV: Upon request Email:
odomo.juli@gmail.com

------
royquilor
Location: London, Hertford, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: CSS, HTML, enough JS to get by. Simple design.

Portfolio: [http://quilor.com](http://quilor.com)

Email: roy@quilor.com

------
ninetax
Experienced developer looking to make shift to Product Management

Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure, Python, full stack development

Email: satshabad@khalsa.com

------
gregimba
Location: Bellingham, WA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python, Ansible, PHP, Node.js, Backbone.js

email: regimbal.grant@gmail.com

Resume: Email me

------
callida
SEEKING FREELANCER

We are looking for a Django/Python developer

Must have: Django experience, AWS familiarity

Desired: iOS and Android experience.

Location: New York, NY in Union Square. This assignment cannot be done
remotely.

Email: careers at callidaenergy dot com Thanks.

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, FFmpeg, Lua, Win32, x86 assembly

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
indigomike7
Location: Medan, Indonesia Remote : yes Willing to relocate : no Technologies
: PHP, Mysql, Classic ASP, ASP.NET, .NET, c#, Ms.SQL Server Resume : web-
software-developer.com Email : indigomike7@gmail.com

